# Bouncy club electro tracks - bring on the sun



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

:thumb: - Another small mix from me - I call this - 'Summer Spritz'

Tracks :
[01].FUNK K - Dirty Cash 2009 (extended)
[02].Belinda Carlisle - Heaven Is A Place On Earth '09 (Unknow Remix)
[03].Lily Allen - Everyone's At It (Nathan C & Eddie Kid Remix)
[04].Dream City feat Vanotek - Loving You (Extended Version 2009)
[05].Yanou feat Liz - King of My Castle (CJ Mak Happy Vocal Mix)
[06].Shannon - Let The Music Play (Sacha Church & Stevan Holmes)
[07].Topmodelz - Take On Me (Darwich Remix)
[08].Dolce Alex Muller - When the beat goes (Thunderous Jerry Remix)
[09].Insomnia (Tommy Trash Private Bootleg)
[10].Lady Gaga vs Ce Ce Peniston - Just Dance Finally (Jason Risk Bootleg)
[11].Yves Larock - Rise Up (Radio Edit)
[12].Richard Grey - Tainted Love (Warped Bass Re-Work) [Club Vocal Mix]
[13].Mighty Dub Katz - Magic Carpet Ride (Young Punx Remix ft. The Brothers Ignatius)
[14].Steve Angello & Laidback Luke Feat. Robin S - Show Me Love (AC Slater Vocal Mix)
[15].Flo Rida - In The Ayer (Jeremy Word Remix)
[16].Dj Flashstarr Deluxe - Day 'n' Nite (v.s. Crookers Mix)

Direct Download Here


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

I like it mate, nice work


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm bouncing round the kitchen to this at the moment
excellent mix - COME ON SUMMER!


----------

